
Google Play store changes visibility algorithm rules - Impossible
https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/VladChetrusca/20180626/320734/Thousands_of_indie_android_devs_on_the_brink_of_extinction_after_Play_store_changes_visibility_algorithm_rules.php
======
j16sdiz
Bad link. Bad title.

The original blog is here:
[https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/VladChetrusca/20180626/32073...](https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/VladChetrusca/20180626/320734/Thousands_of_indie_android_devs_on_the_brink_of_extinction_after_Play_store_changes_visibility_algorithm_rules.php)

